# 1942 Briggs IR-6 is Running



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I finally fired up my restore 1942 Briggs IR-6 today.
It's a crank start and I've heard horror stories about them
kicking back and making it difficult to go to work the next day
so I was a little tentative. But anyway it's running!
Here's a link to a short video of me cranking it over if anyone
is interested.
http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Briggs IR-6 Started.mpeg


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice! Runs like a charm.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

rake
thats pretty awsome


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Guys
I have a few videos of some of my other engines being started up on
my new web site if you'd like to see them. Including 2 Briggs WMB 
kick start washing machine engines. Scroll down on My Engines Page and 
look for the film icons.
http://www.rake60.com

Rick


----------

